# SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



## Megamannt125 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh man, just got into this game, anyone else here played it?
You can try the free version here:
http://www.minecraft.net
Just register then you can try Creative mode or Survival Mode.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 19, 2010)

Lemme guess, you found out about this from VGCats?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I rather love Minecraft.  I still need to buy it.  I wish I could use a credit card instead of having to go through Paypal.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Lemme guess, you found out about this from VGCats?


No. My friendly neighbourhood /v/.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2010)

Old'd.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 19, 2010)

This is fun!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Old'd.


It is not old'd on TBT. This is the first thread. Therefore new'd.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 19, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's nude!?

OH GOD SHEILD YOUR EYES!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 19, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU FOR WARNING ME! CHILDRENS WERE IN VIEWING RANGE!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found some 3D glasses, used them while playing. Great 3D for an online game.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm updating this Minecraft thread with some screenshots from earlier gameplay in a /v/ server.  Holy crap it was so fun.

EDIT: We made an entire treehouse city.  Started out with nothing but a bare flat grassland.  What you see in the screenshots was made entirely from scratch block by block.  It really leaves you breathless.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok if I were to succeed in making a private/public server would you guys play in it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ok if I were to succeed in making a private/public server would you guys play in it?


If it would work for me sure.
Just please make it a small map.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you would be able to successfully do it, Sean, I'd so play with you guys.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 22, 2010)

What's so special about this game,all you do is walk around breaking blocks.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> What's so special about this game,all you do is walk around breaking blocks.


You also build things, craft, fight monsters, etc.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How?All I can do on the trail version is smash things.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you guys hosting anything? I just registered. I'd like to play sometime.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try right clicking.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.  Don't even bother.  Somebody like him obviously doesn't get the point of this game.  You have some people who start it up and never touch it again while you have other people that play it for hours upon hours at a time.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 22, 2010)

I would love to play with TBT, anyone else here use 3D glasses?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 22, 2010)

What's so special about this game? Sounds like a cheap version of Garry's Mod ;S


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Mar 22, 2010)

Need additional pylons?

/dumb


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2010)

Spent 4 *censored.3.0*ing hours building this 4 story building.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2hfjeaq.jpg


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Spent 4 *censored.3.0*ing hours building this 4 story building.
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2hfjeaq.jpg


I made a mushroom in Cursehound.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 22, 2010)

We should have a TBT Server. Admin makes a Spawn Prison and only lets TBTers in.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> What's so special about this game? Sounds like a cheap version of Garry's Mod ;S


Get the *censored.3.0* out.

Also, new screenshot tiem.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


















</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 22, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well explain how it's different to Garry's Mod XD


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't wanna spoil your Gravy Train, but ROBLOX is much, much better.

And less laggy. Even with high priority on Task Manager, I freeze for at least 7-13 seconds on a black screen before the game wants to load. And no, it's not my connection. Neither is it my Laptop. I've never been so laggy on a simple Java Game. Runescape is much bigger, and it doesn't lag. But getting back on topic.

This game is nice, but if you try Roblox, it instantly surpasses Minecraft. You'll see eventually. Cmon, you can make anything from Buildings to item Dispensers, advanced Weaponry and Vehicles. And best of all: LUA SCRIPTING. Roblox isn't for kids, I thought about that at one point but it's just a building game for anyone who gives a damn about downloading it. Overall: Minecraft scores a 3.5/10 in my opinion. I also agree with Jas0n.

But before you start trolling/flaming, learn to take criticism. Especially if people back it up with reason.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> I don't wanna spoil your Gravy Train, but ROBLOX is much, much better.
> 
> And less laggy. Even with high priority on Task Manager, I freeze for at least 7-13 seconds on a black screen before the game wants to load. And no, it's not my connection. Neither is it my Laptop. I've never been so laggy on a simple Java Game. Runescape is much bigger, and it doesn't lag. But getting back on topic.
> 
> ...


Roblox is too childish I think, I got addicted to it for a long time a while back, but it got really boring. 
Which brings up my next statement.
@Jason, How is it like Gmod? I may not know alot about Gmod, but I was sure it was about moving around ragdolls, and Minecraft is about Minan, Buildan, and Craftan, it's alot more like Roblox, but only because of the building blocks aspect.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll post some of my screenshots too, and what could I have built you may ask? Why what else but my favorite green alien snake monster thing.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Creeper VS. Mario</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Then I made the giant Creeper a building</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gmod allows you to build things by spawning objects, an easy example would be spawning steel tiles to weld together and build a house, but it's much more versatile than that. If you know how, you can "code" in the game to do things such as make a turret which automatically shoots anyone that gets close.

I guess they are slightly different in the aspect that, in Gmod while it allows much more versatility for building things, it doesn't actually allow you to edit the terrain as the maps are pre-built, whereas that's not the case in Minecraft.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> I don't wanna spoil your Gravy Train, but ROBLOX is much, much better.
> 
> And less laggy. Even with high priority on Task Manager, I freeze for at least 7-13 seconds on a black screen before the game wants to load. And no, it's not my connection. Neither is it my Laptop. I've never been so laggy on a simple Java Game. Runescape is much bigger, and it doesn't lag. But getting back on topic.
> 
> ...


Look, here is the deal.  Don't bother playing Minecraft if you run a *censored.2.0*ty computer.  It's obvious you can't handle so many breakable blocks on screen at once.  Sure Runescape is much bigger, but keep in mind it has both an overhead view and non-adjustable enviroment.  So naturally the FPS is going to stay at a nice rate.  

Concerning your Roblox obsession, sure it may have more, but the one thing it's missing is imagination.  Minecraft is a game all about imagination.  The full version of the game which will be released in the near future, has a map so big, that it's an estimated 8x the surface of Earth.  All the possibilities are endless.  You could build a sprawling metropolis with a secret underworld city right underneath and have all of it connected by a skyway made out of abnormally tall trees.  And that's just the beginning.  But why am I explaining this to you?  It's obvious that it won't do anything seeing how ignorant and stubborn you are.

EDIT: After typing out this long message, I went on Youtube to look up some videos of Roblox in order to get a fair view of both sides in this argument.  In all honesty, I don't see what you like about this game.  It looks childish, and to be honest, rather poorly made.  There is no randomly generated terrain.  It's just flat terrain.  How dull.  The community also seems to be quite...childish.  Minecraft I do have to admit houses a more mature community.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

So making a server on Mac is too damned confusing so I gave up. But now I've got the client which makes running it easier.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

What servers do you guys usually play on? And have you guys played SPLEEEF?-an

I play on "/v/- Fusion Landscapes


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> What servers do you guys usually play on? And have you guys played SPLEEEF?-an
> 
> I play on "/v/- Fusion Landscapes


Nonononono.  Play on /v/ for victoly.  That's an awesome server.  I've been regularing it for the past few days.

And no, that's not a typo.  The server really is "/v/ for victoly"


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I saw it. I also saw one from /g/


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's go to /v/ for victoly right now.  Yes, Mega, I see you are viewing this topic too.  Sound good?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see one sec. It might not run on this Laptop.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 23, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there once it loads. (which takes forever for me when it comes to multiplayer)


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

k, I'm in. GardenGnome obviously.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy *censored.2.0* that was fun.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

I kind of want to try this out... maybe later


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I kind of want to try this out... maybe later


I was thinking of doing the same, just watched someone play it on JustinTV, looks quite good.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2010)

I was just playing with a couple of my friends, and i gotta say, pretty damn fun =D


----------



## Gnome (Apr 3, 2010)

bamp.

I'm digging the *censored.3.0*ing most awesome tunnel on infdev.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

double roast bamp.

I need your guys help I think I may have got a server running so please try it out.

http://www.minecraft.net/play.jsp?server=82f3a5e1b80d5ec0a43d7242944c416e


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok so I just made an account, 

You have to buy it I see, well dang, another game I can't play.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Ok so I just made an account,
> 
> You have to buy it I see, well dang, another game I can't play.


No, not for creative mode.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

Someone explain this to me.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yea, I was just playing it, it is like Gmod, not better, far from worse, just a little bit like it.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Someone explain this to me.


Minecraft is a game that has 3 different modes, 2 of them which are free, and one of them is exclusive but is the best and has the most features. Creativity mode (Single and Multiplayer) generates a map or level and you can build things on that level. Then there is Survival mode which is like creativity except you survive wave after wave of enemies instead of just building. You kill enemies by hitting them. And last but not least there's infdev/indev which is only played by purchasing it. It's a mixture of the two with much more features. Like you actually have to get the materials by mining, melting, cutting, and digging, also there's crafting whereas you craft items such as tools and weapons for defense. During the day there are no enemies where during night they all come out unless you set it on peaceful difficulty.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 3D legos, Fabio.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 11, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU. First explanation was too long.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 12, 2010)

Tried the Survival out, it held my attention for about 15 minutes, I suppose. It wasn't a bad concept at all, but nothing I'd pay for.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tried the Survival out, it held my attention for about 15 minutes, I suppose. It wasn't a bad concept at all, but nothing I'd pay for.


The survival is just basic, if you pay for it you can actually make weapons and armor. Hence the word craft at the end.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 12, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tried the Survival out, it held my attention for about 15 minutes, I suppose. It wasn't a bad concept at all, but nothing I'd pay for.


Creative Mode is the only free mode that is actually entertaining.  If you are able to hop on to a good server, you'll see the entire map flooded with everybody's different buildings.  It's pretty cool.


----------

